# Help identifying Classic Specialized Allez



## Kaitlin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi there. I'd like help identifying the specific model and year of my classic Specialized Allez. I believe its from sometime in the early 90s. Any info on the type of Allez and the year is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

Lugged or welded?


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure if anyone publishes how to decode Spesh serial #'s, but you can also measure the rear dropout spacing, since (assuming it wasn't 'cold set' i.e. widened) it's also indicative of the age

126mm = 7 speed: late 80's early 90's
130mm = 8 speed (also compatible with 9/10): late 90's

If the groupset is original Shimano, you can also use this chart to identify the year/month of manufacture of the components: Shimano Date Codes

...note that the scheme wraps at 2002 i.e.









So "VF" stamped on a component would equate to June 1997


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Try the search function--this thread has lots of useful info on the history of Specialized frames:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/some-specialized-history-190991.html

Pictures are probably lost due to forum software upgrades, but it should get you started.


----------



## Kaitlin (Feb 24, 2016)

It's lugged. Thanks.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

Kaitlin said:


> It's lugged. Thanks.


Better photos would help. Espically detail of various parts like the seat clusrer, rear dropouts, ....


----------



## crossracer01 (Apr 21, 2015)

I had one of those. It was issued as a replacement after my first Allez bit the dust. Let's see I think it was around 93-94 timeframe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalksdazxvy


----------



## crossracer01 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here is a person who has them up. You have to unzip the files which I don't know how to do.

https://www.birota.ru/catalogues/index.php?g=b&b=192

So specialized had stopped making steel frames for a bit. Then they came of with this style of steel frame. Double butted with a "fast back seat cluster"? ?? I'm running 25 year old memories here so I may be a bit off. This seat cluster is different from earlier Allez frames. I had the first year of this in the gray with shimano 105 components and it rode beautifully. One of my favorite bikes of all time. Till it snapped at the rear der mount. The bike you pictured was what they sent as a replacement and it was more of a touring rig where my original Allez was definitely a racing bike. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalksdazxvy


----------



## crossracer01 (Apr 21, 2015)

I think I found it . 1994 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalksdazxvy


----------



## crossracer01 (Apr 21, 2015)

And your specs, under Allez sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalksdazxvy


----------

